# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  استراحة الجمعة 3- فوائد وحكم وغرائب وعجائب - صور - منوعات -قصص

## نادرالداني

*مواصلة لاستراحة الجمعة يا شباب اليكم الحلقة الثالثة من استراحة الجمعة 
اتمنى جمعة مباركة للجميع وندعو الله ان ينصر الزعيم في كل مكان وفي كل زمان 

مع خالص الود لكم جميعا 

هل تصدق ان هذا يحدث في السعودية : خمسينية تطلب الطلاق بعد مارفع زوجها برقعها خلال نومها ..

طلبت سيدة سعودية الطلاق من زوجها، لأنه كشف برقعها خلال نومها لرؤية وجهها لأول 
مرة منذ 30 عاماً من زواجهما. 
فمنذ ارتباط الزوجين، الذين تجاوزا سن 
الخمسين، لم ير الزوج وجه زوجته، عملاً بالتقاليد المحلية المعمول بها في إحدى قرى 
جنوب بادية خميس مشيط السعودية.
وأدى الغضب بالزوجة إلى مغادرة 
المنزل، ملقية باللوم على الزوج الذي، "بعد هذا العمر، يحاول ارتكاب خطأ كبيرا"، 
يتوجب عليه تحمل تبعاته، وفق ما نقلت صحيفة "الرياض" السعودية الأحد 7-10-2007. 
وبالفعل، تحمل الزوج وزر "خطأه"، ووجه اعتذارات متكررة لزوجته وأم 
أولاده، مع وعود بعد التجرؤ على محاولة رؤية وجه زوجته الخمسينية مرة 
ثانية.
وسبق أن نشرت "العربية.نت" عن حالات مختلفة لسعوديين وسعوديات لم 
ير أزواجهن وجوههن، رغم مرور سنوات، وحتى عقود، على زواجهم. 

مثال ذلك 
حالة محمد، الذي لم يتمكن من رؤية وجه زوجته رغم مرور 40 عاماً على زواجهما، 
وإنجابهما 3 أولاد. وفي اللحظة التي شاهد وجهها طالبته بالطلاق، معدة ذلك تجاوزا 
للعادات والتقاليد التي اعتادت وتربت عليها.

أما علي القحطاني أكد أنه 
رغم مرور عشر سنوات على زواجه لم يتمكن لو مرة واحدة أن يرى وجه زوجته فالبرقع لا 
يفارق وجهها، وأشار إلى أنه ذات 
مرة هم أن ينزع برقعها عن وجهها فهددته 
بترك المنزل والعودة لبيت أهلها إن فكر بذلك، ولم يثنيها عن قرارها ذلك إلا بعد أن 
أقسم بأغلظ الأيمان بعدم التفكير مرة أخرى في فعل ذلك. أما حسن العتيبي 
فقد
حاول الضغط على زوجته الملثمة من خلال تهديدها بالزواج من أخرى إذا لم 
تكشف له وجهها، إلا أنها فضلت أن يكون لها "ضرة" ولم تكتف بذلك بل رشحت إحدى 
صديقاتها التي لاتتمسك بهذه العادة الصارمة. 

وتقول أم ربيع الجحدري 
البالغة من العمر سبعين عاما، وهي أم لشابين لم يرا هما وزوجها وجهها ولو مرة 
واحدة، إنها اعتادت على ارتداء البرقع منذ أن كنت طفلة معتبرة أن خلعه عيبا كبيرا وخاصة عند عائلتها فقد آلفت أن ترى 
أخواتها الإناث ووالدتها يرتدنه منذ نعومة أظفارها، مشيرة إلى أن زوجها لم يطلب 
منها أن تنزعه لأنه يعلم أن ذلك 

من العادات التي يجب المحافظة عليها، وعن إنجابها دون أن يرى زوجها وجهها أشارت الجحدري إلى أن ذلك لا يعد مهما فقد اعتاد 
ألا يرى وجه والدته وأخواته الإناث مؤكدة أن الألفة والمودة هما أساس العلاقة 
الزوجية وليس الوجه.
في حين أكدت نوره زوجة ابنها، وهي أم لسبعه أبناء أن من العادات التي ورثتها عن عائلتها ارتداء البرقع حتى في منزلها ومع عائلتها 
وزوجها، وقد طلب زوجها منها مرارا أن تنزع البرقع داخل المنزل لكنها امتنعت 
عن ذلك مبينه أنها تنام واضعة البرقع على وجهها مما سبب ضيق لزوجها، والذي حسب 
حديثها اعتاد على رؤية وجه أمه مرتدية بالبرقع.

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مجموعة من العلماء و ضعوا 5 قرود في قفص واحد و في وسط القفص ووضعوا سلم وفي أعلاه وضعوا بعض الموز

ملف مرفق 553


في كل مرة يطلع أحد القرود لأخذ الموز يرش 
العلماء باقي القرود بالماء الباردملف مرفق 554



بعد فترة بسيطة أصبح كل قرد يطلع لأخذ الموز، 
يقوم الباقين بمنعهو ضربه حتى لا يرتشون بالماء 
الباردملف مرفق 555

﻿﻿حتى صار في القفص خمسة قرود لم يرش عليهم ماء 
بارد أبدا

و مع ذلك يضربون أي قرد تسول له نفسه صعود 
السلم بدون أن يعرفوا ما السبب
بعد مدة من الوقت لم يجرؤ أي قرد على صعود 
السلم لأخذ الموز، على الرغم من كل الإغراءات خوفا من الضرب
ملف مرفق 556


بعدها قرر العلماء أن يقوموا بتبديل أحد 
القرود الخمسة و يضعوا مكانه قرد جديد

فأول شيء يقوم به القرد الجديد أنه يصعد 
السلم ليأخذ الموز

ملف مرفق 557

ولكن فورا الأربعة الباقين يضربونه و يجبرونه 
على النزول

بعد عدة مرات من الضرب يفهم القرد الجديد بأن 
عليه أن لا يصعد السلم مع أنه لا يدري ما السبب 

قام العلماء أيضا بتبديل أحد القرود القدامى 
بقرد جديد و حل به ما حل بالقرد البديل الأول حتى أن القرد البديل الأول شارك 
زملائه بالضرب و هو لا يدري لماذا يضرب


 هكذا حتى تم تبديل جميع القرود الخمسة الأوائل بقرود جديدة



حتى صار في القفص خمسة قرود لم يرش عليهم ماء 
بارد أبدا


و مع ذلك يضربون أي قرد تسول له نفسه صعود 
السلم بدون أن يعرفوا ما السبب







لو سألنا القرود لماذا يضربون القرد الذي يصعد 
السلم؟
أكيد 
سيكون الجواب: لا ندري ولكن وجدنا آباءنا وأجدادنا له هكذا"عادات وتقاليد" 

نحن نملك قرارنا.... إما أن نصبح قرده ويتم 
فيه ضربنا وتخلفنا... أو إما نقف عن صمتنا ونبدأ صعود السلم!!


هناك شيئين لا حدود لهما ... العلَم و غباء 
الإنسان
وهو مايطبّق وليس 
له سبب معروف اجتماعيا أو دينيا أو ماشابهعملياً هذا ما نطبقه نحن في أعمالنا وحياتنا اليومية 


نبقى في الروتين خوفاً من التغيير(حاول أن تغير وتتغير حتى تشعر بلذة الحياة )
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قصة عجيبة 


رأيت رجلا مقطوع اليد من الكتف ،وهو ينادي : من 
رآني فلا يظلمنّ أحدا ،، فقدمت إليه وقلت : يا أخي ما قصتك؟؟ ،، فقال : يا أخي قصة 
عجيبة،، وذلك أنّي كنت من أعوان الظلمة، فرأيت يوما صيادا قد اصطاد سمكة كبيرة 
فأعجبتني ، فجئت إليه فقلت: أعطني هذه السمكة ، فقال: لا أعطيكها ، أنا آخذ بثمنها 
قوتا لعيالي.. فضربته وأخذتها من قهرا، ومضيت بها . 


قال : فبينما أنا 
أمشي بها حاملها إذ عضت على إبهامي عضة قوية ، فلما جئت بها إلى بيتي وألقيتها من 
يدي ضربت عليّ إبهامي وآلمتني ألما شديدا ، حتى لم أنم من شدة الوجع والألم، وورمت 
يدي ، فلما أصبحت أتيت الطبيب وشكوت إليه الألم، فقال : هذه بدء الأكلة، اقطعها 
وإلا تقطع يدك،، فقطعت إبهامي ، ثم ضَربت عليّ يدي فلم أطق النوم ولا القرار من شدة 
الألم.. فقيل لي : اقطع كفك فقطعته، وانتشر الألم على الساعد، وآلمني ألما شديدا ، 
ولم أطق القرار وجعلت أستغيث من شدة الألم ، فقيل لي :اقطعها إلى المرفق، فقطعتها ، 
فانتشر الألم إلى العضد، وضربت عليّ عضدي أشد من الألم الأول ، فقيل : اقطع يدك من 
كتفك، وغلا سرى إلى جسدك كله ،، فقطعتها .. 

فقال 
لي بعض الناس: ما سبب ألمك ؟ ،، فذكرت قصة السمكة، فقال لي : لو كنت رجعت في أول ما 
أصابك إلى صاحب السمكة واستحللت منه وأرضيته لما قطعت من أعضائك عضوا،، فاذهب الآن 
إليه،، واطلب رضاه قبل أن يصل الألم إلى باقي جسدك .. 
قال: 
فلم أزل أطلبه في البلاد حتى وجدته،، فوقعت على رجليه أقبلها وأبكي 

وقلت له: يا 
سيدي سألتك بالله ألا عفوت عني،، فقال : ومن أنت ؟؟ ، قلت: أنا الذي أخذت منك 
السمكة غصبا، وذكرت له ما جرى ، وأريته يدي، فبكى حين رآها،، ثم قال: يا أخي قد 
أحللتك منها لما قد رأيته بك من هذا البلاء،، قلت : يا سيدي بالله هل كنت قد دعوت 
عليّ لما أخذتها؟؟ 


قال : نعم 
دعوت
فقلت : اللهم إن هذا تقّوى عليّ بقوته على 
ضعفي على ما رزقتني ظلما فأرني قدرتك فيه 
فقلت : يا سيدي قد أراك الله قدرته فيّ وأنا قد 

تبت إلى الله عز وجل عما كنت عليه من خدمة الظّلمة، ولن أعود إليه أبدا 


*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فيه بنت رسبت في الثانويه شوفو ماذا فعلت !!

طلعت من بيتهم من دون ان يدري اي احد

ووضعت رسالة  
فوق السرير

وبعد مافقدت الام ابنتها  


ذهبت  تبحث عنها في غرفتها  
فوجدت الورقة وجلست تقراها وهي 
ترتجف

,,,,,,,,,,,, 
الرساله ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ماما انا تزوجت  من واحد وانا حامل منه 


وانا  وزوجي الان نسكن في شاحنة  

وسوف نزرع حشيش( مخدرات ) له ولأصدقائه ونبيع 


منه 
!!!!

ولن ازورك الا بعد عشرين سنة حتى ترين احفادك 
علماً ان زوجي مصاب بالايدز وهو يتعالج منه الان 

((( وكتبت في الاخير 
)))

ملاحظه 
,,,,,,,

أنا اكذب عليك يا امي فأنا 
في بيت الجيران 

بس حبيت 
اوريك ان فيه اشياء بالحياه

اكبر مصيبه من رسوبي في الثانويه,,!!
هههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههههههههههه


و الله يا نادر عجيييييييييب بوست بتاع الاستراحة من افيد البوستات 


تسلم كتير
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الجواب المسكت 

يعتبر الجواب المسكت فن من الفنون .. 
فأكثر ما 
ينطلق رصاصه على المخطئ الذي لا يقدر الرجال فيخطئ عليهم .. 
فيأتيه الجواب الذي 
يلقمه حجراً كما يقول العرب .. 
وهو خير من السكوت لأنه يلقن السفيه درساً 
ويجعله عبرة لغيره .. 
والجواب المسكت قيمته في فوريته وسرعته .. 
فهو يأتي 
كالقذيفة يسد فم السفيه .. 
وفي مايلي أمثلة على الجواب المسكت 
....

ــ جواب 
الشهير برناردشو حين قال له كاتب مغرور .. 
أنا أفضل منك فأنت تكتب بحثاً عن 
المال وأنا أكتب بحثاً عن الشرف .. 
فقال له برناردشو على الفور .. 
صدقت، كل 
منا يبحث عما ينقصه !! 

- وسأل ثقيل بشار بن برد قائلاً .. 
ما أعمى الله رجلا إلا عوضه 
فبماذا عوضك ؟ 
فقال بشار بأن لا أرى أمثالك ! 

- تزوج أعمى امرأة فقالت 
لو رأيت بياضي وحسني لعجبت .. 
فقال: لو 
كنت كما تقولين ما تركك المبصرون 
لي ! 

- ويروى أن رجلاً قال لإمرأته .. 
ماخلق الله أحب إلي 
منك .. 
فقالت : ولا أبغض إلي منك! 
فقال : الحمد لله الذي أولاني ما أحب 
وابتلاك بما تكرهين !! 

- قال الحجاج لرجل من الخوارج .. 
والله 
إني لأبغضك ! 
فقال: أدخل الله أشدنا بغضاً لصاحبه الجنّة ! 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هههههههههههههههه


و الله يا نادر عجيييييييييب بوست بتاع الاستراحة من افيد البوستات 


تسلم كتير



شكرا الحبيب عجبكو على المتابعة والرد الجميل
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*
يحكي الدكتور محمد العوضي فيقول  

في اليوم الرابع من عيد الفطر الماضي كنت في مجمع الحمرة مول 
بالفروانية
ادركتني صلاة المغرب فذهبت للصلاة في الدور الثالث في الزاوية 
الصغيرة
التي تقع بين عيادة الميدان للأسنان وسفريات الفروانية




كنت في الصف الثالث، كانت قراءة القرآن تتلى بصوت جميل وبأداء سليم رغم 
ان الذي يصلي بنا ليس عربياً والعجمة ظاهرة على لسانه، انتهت الصلاة واذا بالإمام 
شاب حنطاوي البشرة نحيل الجسد، متوسط القامة، غطت خده لحية خفيفة، جلس بعد الصلاة 
بهدوء يسترخي من عناء الدنيا بالتسبيح، كان بجواري يصلي طبيب الأسنان الاستشاري 
الدكتور عبدالله المصري وجمع من الأطباء، والمدير لسفريات الفروانية وبعض رجال 
التجارة .



يحكي الشيخ الدكتور/ محمد العوضي 
يقول  
اقتربت من الذي صلى بنا سلمت عليه وسألته ما وظيفتك؟فقال زبال وقد بدا ذلك ظاهراً من البلسوت البيجي الذي يرتديه 
هو وأصحابه، قلت له أين تعلمت تلاوة القرآن؟ فقال تعلمته وحفظته في مدينة كيرلا 
بالهندواسترسلت معه في الحديث عن معاشهم... سكنهم... شركتهم... أوضاعهم... كان الدكتور 
عبدالله المصري ينتظرني، قلت له لا تعجب يا دكتور إنسان فقير وغريب هاجر آلاف 
الأميال من أجل دنانير معدودة، من أجل تأمين الرزق له ولمن يعول، والتبسط مع هؤلاء 
ومواساتهم عبادة لا تقل عن الصلاة، ولقد أسرني منظرالصلاة ومعانيها الاجتماعية، زبال فقير أعجمي يؤم ويقود مواطنين ودكاترة 
وأطباء ومسؤولين ليتنا نفهم الصلاة وندرك ثمرتها الاجتماعية 
والأخلاقية...
سرد هذا المشهد لأعزز قيمة التواضع والمبدأ القرآني (إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم) في ظل ازدياد معدلات التعصب، وانهيار 
الولاء للحق والمبادئ واستبدال ذلك بالالتفاف الأعمى حول الانتماءات، لمجرد انها 
انتماء ات لقد رأيت في هذا الزبال الهندي من الصدق والاخلاص ما يفوق آلاف المواطنين 
من طول البلادوعرضها لا فرق بين ابناء بطنها أو اولاد اصابعها أو 
منتجات «وسطها» !! فالقيم لا علاقة لها بالمسميات 
وانما بما تربى عليه الإنسان وما استقر عليه خلقه وضميره. 
فالعبرةبالسلوك وليس بالدجل بالشعارات !!
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*جلست الفتاة الشابة في المقهى 
بانتظار خطيبها
الذي اتفق معها ان يلاقيها بعد انتهاء 
العمل 
ارتشفت الشاي وجالت بنظرها في 
المكان 
فرأت شابا ينظر 
اليها ويبتسم 
لم تعره انتباها واستمرت في شرب الشاي 
بعد دقائق اختلست نظرة بطرف 
عينيها 
الى حيث يجلس الشاب فرأته مازال 
ينظر اليها 
وبنفس الابتسامة , تضايقت جدا من هذه الوقاحة 
وعندما جاء خطيبها 
اخبرته
نهض الخطيب واتجه نحو الشاب 
ولكمه 
لكمة قوية في الوجه اطاحته ارضا 
نظرت 
الفتاة الشابة نظرة إعجاب الى رجولة خطيبها 
ودفاعه عنها في مقابل نظرات الشاب الوقحة
وخرجا من المقهى يدا بيد


بعد لحظات نهض الشاب بمساعدة النادل 
ووضع نظارته السوداء على عينيه 
ورفع عصاه وتحسس طريقه الى 
خارج المقهى
لم يكن ذلك الشخص سوى شاب اعمى
كثيرا ما يدفعنا الغضب الى نخطئ في الاخرين
دون ان نعتذر لهم على اندفاعنا واخطائنا المتكررة
ونتركهم محتارين واكثر من علامات استفهام ترتسم على وجوههم 
 اي جرم ارتكبوه في حقنا؟؟؟

ليس حلمي بيت كبير وأثاث جميل 
ومال وفير
لكن حلمي وسعادتي أن يرزقني ربي الرضا
بأقل القليل 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*تسلمو ياشباب

وجمعة مباركة عليكم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مواصلة لاستراحة الجمعة يا شباب اليكم الحلقة الثالثة من استراحة الجمعة 
اتمنى جمعة مباركة للجميع وندعو الله ان ينصر الزعيم في كل مكان وفي كل زمان 

مع خالص الود لكم جميعا 

هل تصدق ان هذا يحدث في السعودية : خمسينية تطلب الطلاق بعد مارفع زوجها برقعها خلال نومها ..

طلبت سيدة سعودية الطلاق من زوجها، لأنه كشف برقعها خلال نومها لرؤية وجهها لأول 
مرة منذ 30 عاماً من زواجهما. 
فمنذ ارتباط الزوجين، الذين تجاوزا سن 
الخمسين، لم ير الزوج وجه زوجته، عملاً بالتقاليد المحلية المعمول بها في إحدى قرى 
جنوب بادية خميس مشيط السعودية.
وأدى الغضب بالزوجة إلى مغادرة 
المنزل، ملقية باللوم على الزوج الذي، "بعد هذا العمر، يحاول ارتكاب خطأ كبيرا"، 
يتوجب عليه تحمل تبعاته، وفق ما نقلت صحيفة "الرياض" السعودية الأحد 7-10-2007. 
وبالفعل، تحمل الزوج وزر "خطأه"، ووجه اعتذارات متكررة لزوجته وأم 
أولاده، مع وعود بعد التجرؤ على محاولة رؤية وجه زوجته الخمسينية مرة 
ثانية.
وسبق أن نشرت "العربية.نت" عن حالات مختلفة لسعوديين وسعوديات لم 
ير أزواجهن وجوههن، رغم مرور سنوات، وحتى عقود، على زواجهم. 

مثال ذلك 
حالة محمد، الذي لم يتمكن من رؤية وجه زوجته رغم مرور 40 عاماً على زواجهما، 
وإنجابهما 3 أولاد. وفي اللحظة التي شاهد وجهها طالبته بالطلاق، معدة ذلك تجاوزا 
للعادات والتقاليد التي اعتادت وتربت عليها.

أما علي القحطاني أكد أنه 
رغم مرور عشر سنوات على زواجه لم يتمكن لو مرة واحدة أن يرى وجه زوجته فالبرقع لا 
يفارق وجهها، وأشار إلى أنه ذات 
مرة هم أن ينزع برقعها عن وجهها فهددته 
بترك المنزل والعودة لبيت أهلها إن فكر بذلك، ولم يثنيها عن قرارها ذلك إلا بعد أن 
أقسم بأغلظ الأيمان بعدم التفكير مرة أخرى في فعل ذلك. أما حسن العتيبي 
فقد
حاول الضغط على زوجته الملثمة من خلال تهديدها بالزواج من أخرى إذا لم 
تكشف له وجهها، إلا أنها فضلت أن يكون لها "ضرة" ولم تكتف بذلك بل رشحت إحدى 
صديقاتها التي لاتتمسك بهذه العادة الصارمة. 

وتقول أم ربيع الجحدري 
البالغة من العمر سبعين عاما، وهي أم لشابين لم يرا هما وزوجها وجهها ولو مرة 
واحدة، إنها اعتادت على ارتداء البرقع منذ أن كنت طفلة معتبرة أن خلعه عيبا كبيرا وخاصة عند عائلتها فقد آلفت أن ترى 
أخواتها الإناث ووالدتها يرتدنه منذ نعومة أظفارها، مشيرة إلى أن زوجها لم يطلب 
منها أن تنزعه لأنه يعلم أن ذلك 

من العادات التي يجب المحافظة عليها، وعن إنجابها دون أن يرى زوجها وجهها أشارت الجحدري إلى أن ذلك لا يعد مهما فقد اعتاد 
ألا يرى وجه والدته وأخواته الإناث مؤكدة أن الألفة والمودة هما أساس العلاقة 
الزوجية وليس الوجه.
في حين أكدت نوره زوجة ابنها، وهي أم لسبعه أبناء أن من العادات التي ورثتها عن عائلتها ارتداء البرقع حتى في منزلها ومع عائلتها 
وزوجها، وقد طلب زوجها منها مرارا أن تنزع البرقع داخل المنزل لكنها امتنعت 
عن ذلك مبينه أنها تنام واضعة البرقع على وجهها مما سبب ضيق لزوجها، والذي حسب 
حديثها اعتاد على رؤية وجه أمه مرتدية بالبرقع.




الحمد لله اننا مازلنا في نعمة كبيرة بالرغم من ان ساستنا ارادوا ان يقعدوا بانسان هذا الوطن
...
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*فكر قبل ان تتكلم
اذا ما كانت الكلمات التي ستخرجها ستؤذي مشاعر 
الاخرين
ولن تستطيع بعدها الاعتذار لعمق الجرح الذي سببته
فالكلمات اقسى و اكبر من ضرب السيوف

 فكر قبل ان تتكلم
بكل كلمة تخرج من فمك فاما ان ترفع 
قدرك عند الناس 
و اما ان تذلك و تبقى نادما على كلمة خرجت منك دون تفكير 

 فكر قبل ان تتكلم
اذا ما كانت كلماتك ستكسبك الاجر 
عند الله ام تغرقك بالذنوب
فاما كلمات تخرج كانها درر و اما كلمات تبعد عنك 
البشر

 فكر قبل ان تتكلم
قبل انتغتاب 
فلان و تسب فلان و تعيب على ذاك الشخص و ذاك
فلست وحدك من يرى عيوب الاخرين فكل 
الناس ترى عيوبك 
وكل الناس لها افواه

 فكر قبل ان تتكلم
اذا كنت ستغضب فاصمت فانك لا تعرف ماقد تقوله في لحظة غضب
فاما ستقول حقائق مؤلمة او اكاذيب تطفيء من نار غيظك

 فكر قبل ان تتكلم

لا تجعل عواطفك تتكلم عنك تكلم 
بعقلك ثم زنه بقلبك فليس كل الناس لها قلب كقلبك
وليس كل الناس لها عقل 
كعقلك.....

 فكر قبل ان تتكلم
في مدى الكلمات الرائعة التي يجب ان تقولها 
لشخص عزيز فانت
لا تدر متى ستفتح عينيك ولا تجده امامك...فارجوك فكر
لان الزمن لا يعود الى الوراء 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم لينا ياحبيبنا الرائع والمبدع دائما نادر الداني
بالجد استراحتك رائعة ومبدعة ومشوقة

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*دائماً مشاركات ذات فائدة تفيد بها غيرك
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

تسلمو ياشباب

وجمعة مباركة عليكم



مشكور اخي محمد حسن للمتابعة وتسلم كتير
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم لينا ياحبيبنا الرائع والمبدع دائما نادر الداني
بالجد استراحتك رائعة ومبدعة ومشوقة




الحبيب مريخابي 
مشكور للرد الجميل والعبارة المصورة الاجمل 
لك مني كل الود والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

دائماً مشاركات ذات فائدة تفيد بها غيرك



تحياتي شيخ طارق واتمنى ان تجد مشاركتنا دوما الرضى والقبول من الجميع 
اشكر مرورك الذاهي دوما وكلامك المشجع على الدوام
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكووووووووووور ي استاذ على البوست الشيق و الممتع
و جمعة مباركة
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*ستة نقاط واقعية 
...........؟



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
هذه ستة نقاط واقعية لضبط النفس والالتزام مع الله وهي مأخوذة من سنة 
رسول الله وهي مفاتيح لنيل رضا الله عز وجل 

1.                الصلاة على وقتها لأنها من الأعمال المقربة إلى الله 
. 

2.                ذكر الله ولو 
خمس دقائق في الساعة الواحدة من التسبيح والتهليل والتحميد والتكبير 
.. 

3.                الدعاء كل يوم بما تحتاج من الدنيا والآخرة 
.. 

4.                المحافظة على قراءة القرآن كل يوم ولو صفحة واحدة 
. 

5.                البعد عن أصحاب السوء . 


6.                الصلاة على النبي / 100/ مرة والاستغفار / 100/ 
مرة 
وبإذن الله ستكون إنسانا آخر 
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*قديم وجديد 

"سوبارو"

شركة السيارات التي لا تغلب في 
السباقات
أول إنتاج لها عام 1958م


ملف مرفق 559




و هكذا أصبحت في 2010م "سوبارو ليقاسي" 
ملف مرفق 560





سيارة "هوندا سيفيك" موديل 1972م

 ملف مرفق 561


واليوم 
ملف مرفق 562




شارع الشيخ زايد في الإمارات
عام 1989م 

ملف مرفق 563

و هكذا أصبح في 2010 م 





*

----------


## نادرالداني

*"نوكيا" عملاق الهواتف 
السيارة
اليكم أول إصدارات "نوكيا"
عام 1984م 

ملف مرفق 564




و هكذا أصبح اليوم


ملف مرفق 565





شاشات "سوني" زعيم الأجهزة 
الإكترونية
أول تلفاز من "سوني"
ملف مرفق 566





و هكذا أصبح اليوم 
ملف مرفق 567



*

----------


## نادرالداني

*سُجن ابن تيمية فكتب في السجن 
ثلاثين مجلدا من العلم النافعً


وضُع السرخسي في بئر معطّلة تحت الأرض فألَّف

كتاب المبسوط عشرين مجلداً

أقعد ابن الأثير فصنَّف جامع الأصول أنفع وأفيد كتاب في 
الحديث


أصابت الحمى أبا الطيب المتنبي فأرسل للعالمين

قصيدته الرائعة الذائعة:

* وَزائِرَتي كَأَنَّ بِها حَياءً ..
فَلَيسَ تَزورُ إِلا في الظَلامِ.


وبُتِرت رجل الزمخشري فلزم بيته يقرأ ويصنِّف فصار

أعجوبة الدهر






إذاً استثمر الوجه الآخر للمأساة وانظر إلى الجانب

المشرق للمصيبة وحاول أن تصنع من الليمون

شراباً حلواً

وتكيّف مع ظرفك القاسي واعلم أن


العظماء إنما شقوا طريقهم إلى المجد على الجمر

وعلى الشوك والتعب والمشقة؛ لأن طريق الراحة

التعب، والتفوق والانتصار قطرات من الدموع والآهات

والدماء والعرق، أما الإخفاق والهزيمة فإنها 







كبسولات مسكِّنة من الفشل والكسل والتسويف

والإحباط والراحة، فإذا واجهتك أزمة وصدمتك مأساة

فلا تقابلها بالعويل والثبور والبكاء والتحسر، بل

واجهها بالاحتساب والصبر والإصرار على الانتصار

والثبات والاستمرار، إن العباقرة في الغالب لم تكن

ظروفهم مهيأة ولا النعم لديهم مكتملة ولا الوسائل

متاحة، فمن عنده مال ليس لديه صحة، ومن رُزق

ذكاءً خسر الثروة، ومن مُتِّع بسمعه قد يفقد بصره،






فحال الدنيا عدم الاكتمال، فلو أن الدنيا تمّت لأحد

من العز والمال والصحة والجاه والسرور والأمن

لصارت جنّة ولما كان في الآخرة جنّة ثانية، لكن

هذه الدنيا (من سرَّه زمنٌ ساءته أزمان) فلا تنتظر

أن يصفو لك العيش وتسالمك الأيام وتُتاح لك

الفرص وتُفرش لك طريق المجد بالورود، ولكن

انطلق بما أعطاك الله من موهبة ونعمة ووظِّفها

أحسن توظيف واجتهد غاية الاجتهاد، وإذا ضمك

الليل فلا تلعن الظلام ولكن أوقد شمعة، وإذا

تعطلت بك سيارتك فلا تلقي خطبة رنّانة في سبّ

من صنعها أو الطريق الذي مشت عليه، ولكن

أصلحها وواصل السير، وإذا تنكَّر لك صديق فلا تنظم

فيه قصائد الهجاء وتضيّع وقتك ولكن ابحث عن

صديق آخر أو عش وحيداً، وكن كالنملة تحاول

الصعود ألف مرَّة ولا تؤمن بالإحباط أبداً، وكن

كالسيل إذا وُضعت في طريقه صخرة انحرف ذات

اليمين وذات الشمال، الفرص أمامك كثيرة والأيام

المشرقة تنتظرك، والانتصار حليفك إذا بذلت

واجتهدت وتوكّلت على الله، لا تعترف في الحياة

بالهزيمة أبداً وقاوم إلى آخر نَفَس من حياتك

فإن أبا الريحان البيروني بقي يدّرس حتى في يوم وفاته


وأبو يوسف القاضي يناقش طلابه وهو في سكرات الموت


وابن سينا يكمل مصنَّفه والموت يدبُّ في أطرافه،

لأن الحياة لا تعترف بالخاملين الكسالى، والدهر لا

يصفق للفاشلين، والمؤمن القوي خير وأحبُّ إلى

الله من المؤمن الضعيف،



قال شوقي:
* وَما نَيلُ المَطالِبِ بِالتَمَنّي ..
وَلَكِن تُؤخَذُ الدُنيا غِلابا



*

----------

